# The Worst Yet !



## Nosmo (Feb 18, 2013)

I watched another Axe Men episode 2-17-13 last night and I believe it to be the absolute pits - why ? We all know by now that Jimmy Smith has passed away but the show is revealing each week his downhill struggle.

Jimmy had worsened to the point he would be returning to Washington to be with the rest of his family. It was apparent that James was staying behind in Florida and each were what I believe were telling one another their last goodbyes. 

That [email protected]@@@@@ cameraman kept that camera rolling to catch every ounce of emotion between the two of them. Talk about trying to squeeze every bit of sensation to put in front of an audience --- ####.

I never did care much for the way Jimmy let his mouth and temper fly around James and others ---- but I certainly felt sympathy for him during his last days.

Nosmo


----------



## luvatenor (Feb 18, 2013)

Nosmo said:


> I watched another Axe Men episode 2-17-13 last night and I believe it to be the absolute pits - why ? We all know by now that Jimmy Smith has passed away but the show is revealing each week his downhill struggle.
> 
> Jimmy had worsened to the point he would be returning to Washington to be with the rest of his family. It was apparent that James was staying behind in Florida and each were what I believe were telling one another their last goodbyes.
> 
> ...



I sincerely hope that the History Channel is not going to show Jimmy taking his last breadth. Somethings have to remain private and I am sure that James would like to be alone with his father rather than having a camera catching every moment.


----------



## wottiv (Feb 18, 2013)

That emotional moment should have been edited out. It was unnecessary.


----------



## StihltheOne (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to the dvr "I" decide what to edit out of shows, not the pathetic producers.


----------



## pioneergunner (Feb 19, 2013)

*the fight*



StihltheOne said:


> Thanks to the dvr "I" decide what to edit out of shows, not the pathetic producers.


 I just want to see Swilly beat the hell out of James!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ax men was on tonight and I didn't bother to watch it. I was kinda excited to see it come on but now it's just like any other soap opera. I do wish they'd come up with something decent or I may jerk that satellite off my house...


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 26, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> Ax men was on tonight and I didn't bother to watch it. I was kinda excited to see it come on but now it's just like any other soap opera. I do wish they'd come up with something decent or I may jerk that satellite off my house...



You should have watched it. Cause tossing the trailer over the hill was for real. They just happened to have a camera down hill to catch the footage. :msp_scared:


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 26, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> You should have watched it. Cause tossing the trailer over the hill was for real. They just happened to have a camera down hill to catch the footage. :msp_scared:



I haven't watched it for the last two weeks. I don't think the show comes close to showing what loggers are really like. I think Swamp Loggers was a lot closer to being accurate but it's now on a station I can't get.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 26, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I haven't watched it for the last two weeks. I don't think the show comes close to showing what loggers are really like. I think Swamp Loggers was a lot closer to being accurate but it's now on a station I can't get.



What station is that?  I thought it was just cancelled.

The old episodes are on Netflix.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 26, 2013)

D&B Mack said:


> What station is that?  I thought it was just cancelled.
> 
> The old episodes are on Netflix.



I used to catch it on Discovery Channel, now it's on DEST, which is Destination America. I checked the tv guide but didn't see it on there either, at least for a few days. We don't get that channel even though it's on our guide. I can still get it on computer but they're reruns.


----------



## echo670 (Feb 26, 2013)

the way jimmy is toward james i can relate to that thats pretty much how i was treated growing up raised by my nan n pap pap was a hard ass a logger rann dozer backhoe i looked at him wrong i got my ass kicked thats shows not that good swamp people is better american logger up in maine


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish the hospital would have made the crew leave their cameras in the lobby. Showing that bit of Jimmy and James was in poor taste of the producers. Such a sad, sad ordeal. I think seeing someone suffer from cancer is worse than seeing them pass away from it. Hope things will turn up for James.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 27, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I think Swamp Loggers was a lot closer to being accurate but it's now on a station I can't get.



I think so too, and was a very good show. Im sure if there was a lot more bs and drama it would still be around.


----------



## luvatenor (Feb 27, 2013)

*Dwayne Dethlefs*

Remember how everyone commented on Dwayne's behavior in the early Ax-men's seasons? Looking back, that was mild compared to what we are seeing now. Dwayne was a real logger-kind of wish he would resurface.


----------



## D&B Mack (Feb 27, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> Remember how everyone commented on Dwayne's behavior in the early Ax-men's seasons? Looking back, that was mild compared to what we are seeing now. Dwayne was a real logger-kind of wish he would resurface.



Yeah, I wish most of the originals were back. Gustafson and Browning. 

BTW, where has Big Guns been? They did this same thing with Browning last season. Show them to be on the show and then they never end up being on.


----------



## echo670 (Feb 27, 2013)

i had 3 people in my fam die of it 2 breast cancer 1 bladder


----------



## farmboss45 (Feb 27, 2013)

It would be ok with me if they just featured Shelby, that guy is a nut, but entertaining to watch. The money that guy pulls up is crazy!!:tongue2:


----------



## luvatenor (Feb 27, 2013)

farmboss45 said:


> It would be ok with me if they just featured Shelby, that guy is a nut, but entertaining to watch. The money that guy pulls up is crazy!!:tongue2:



Does anyone know if this guy is real and operates this way in Louisiana? I can't believe he walks around with bare feet and hasn't got an infection or worse yet.


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Feb 27, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> Does anyone know if this guy is real and operates this way in Louisiana? I can't believe he walks around with bare feet and hasn't got an infection or worse yet.



I'm guessing some of that's strictly for show...


----------



## luvatenor (Mar 1, 2013)

*The Shelby Show*

Yes I know that Shelby is entertaining to watch, but it seems that the majority of the show is dominated by him. What does a hurricane have to do with logging, unless your logging business is directly impacted by it-remember the 1st season-'The storm of the century'. There were *logging* companies impacted and it showed them dealing with it. I don't want to throw in the towel and say I've had it- always hoping that logging would somehow surface again and make the show 'meaningful!!!!


----------



## farmboss45 (Mar 2, 2013)

luvatenor said:


> Yes I know that Shelby is entertaining to watch, but it seems that the majority of the show is dominated by him. What does a hurricane have to do with logging, unless your logging business is directly impacted by it-remember the 1st season-'The storm of the century'. There were *logging* companies impacted and it showed them dealing with it. I don't want to throw in the towel and say I've had it- always hoping that logging would somehow surface again and make the show 'meaningful!!!!



I agree with you on that, I wish they would show more of the cutters. You can only watch so much yarding before it all looks the same. Not trying to say that job is'nt dangerous as well, but maybe some skidder work and felling would give the show back some interest, less drama. I am not a logger by any means and would like to see some of those things. The guys with the oxen were cool too.


----------



## DarthTater (Mar 5, 2013)

normal TV bs, Producers think the only thing that gets ratings is stuff that is neck deep in drama....

on another note, I am shocked Gabe Rygard didn't go postal on that moron for tossing that trailer off the landing....

No call for that no matter how crappy your day is.....


----------



## blumtn969 (Mar 6, 2013)

*Duane*



DarthTater said:


> normal TV bs, Producers think the only thing that gets ratings is stuff that is neck deep in drama....
> 
> on another note, I am shocked Gabe Rygard didn't go postal on that moron for tossing that trailer off the landing....
> 
> No call for that no matter how crappy your day is.....



Duane was cool, and the show was way better when him and the other original crews were on it.


----------



## DarthTater (Mar 7, 2013)

blumtn969 said:


> Duane was cool, and the show was way better when him and the other original crews were on it.



yep.:chainsawguy:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 8, 2013)

blumtn969 said:


> Duane was cool, and the show was way better when him and the other original crews were on it.



Agreed.


----------



## yardguy26 (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't help but think that the entire axmen show is rigged. American loggers here in maine is real........real boring. This is probably why they stopped airing it. Not enough drama.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 8, 2013)

yardguy26 said:


> Can't help but think that the entire axmen show is rigged. American loggers here in maine is real........real boring. This is probably why they stopped airing it. Not enough drama.



You're on the right track. Logging, when things are going right, can be boring. But believe me, boring is good. 

I've seen more drama and conflict in one episode of AxMen than I'd usually see in a year of real logging.

I'll take boring any day.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 8, 2013)

farmboss45 said:


> It would be ok with me if they just featured Shelby, that guy is a nut, but entertaining to watch. The money that guy pulls up is crazy!!:tongue2:



money is just crazy numbers for the show. no buyer in his right mind would buy an swamp log without at least cutting an end off and checking total log quality.


----------



## DarthTater (Mar 9, 2013)

yardguy26 said:


> Can't help but think that the entire axmen show is rigged. American loggers here in maine is real........real boring. This is probably why they stopped airing it. Not enough drama.



might have been more interesting if they showed more of the logging camp & actual "Logging" rather than just trucks hauling logs...


----------



## bigbamboo122 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Craige the 100lb baby*

wow I am sooooooo tired of whiny Craige, He does this every year he finds someone on the crew to dislike saying he's going to kill them and such and than runs away crying I'm quiting I'm quiting, runs off for awile (probly to get his drink on) Gabe fires the guy, Craige comes back laughfing I got him fired,, there you go thats the season for Craige, you know he looks like he would smell like sweat and alcahol phew.


----------



## Joe46 (Apr 15, 2013)

bigbamboo122 said:


> wow I am sooooooo tired of whiny Craige, He does this every year he finds someone on the crew to dislike saying he's going to kill them and such and than runs away crying I'm quiting I'm quiting, runs off for awile (probly to get his drink on) Gabe fires the guy, Craige comes back laughfing I got him fired,, there you go thats the season for Craige, you know he looks like he would smell like sweat and alcahol phew.



I see this is your first post. Please understand the show IS NOT REAL! I logged on the Olympic Peninsula. It's not like that!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Apr 15, 2013)

I guess they figured the show would be boring if they showed it like it really is..


----------



## luvatenor (Apr 15, 2013)

a. palmer jr. said:


> I guess they figured the show would be boring if they showed it like it really is..



I always wondered why they kept calling the show 'AX-MEN' Lately it has nothing to do with the title-a pity


----------



## luvatenor (Apr 15, 2013)

templar said:


> I would hazard a guess that an AXE MAN is an old time term for fallers etc.........and guess just because it sounds cool lol



This is true but when was the last time you saw anyone using an ax on the program-seasons ago. I am sure. Some of the posters were absolutely correct
when they said that if you wanted to see real logging- see 'A Day In The Woods' on Youtube-I, not being a logger learned a lot and was entertained at the same time.


----------

